# Finishing a Walnut Dining Table Top



## designerbee (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi everyone. I am new to the forum and not a woodworker myself but I've refinished a few pieces and don't mind doing the work.

I purchased a dining table made from a refinished steel desk with a solid walnut top a year ago. The top is left unfinished and I was told at the store to use orange oil to clean and keep it moisturized.

I love the matte finish of the wood but the oil is driving me crazy. This is a dining table and having it oily all the time is annoying. It soaks through the mail left on the table or leaves dry spots wherever a placemat was. 

So I'd like to apply some sort of finish like danish oil or paste wax or both to protect it and resolve this oily problem.

Can you suggest the best finish to use and method for applying? Please also keep in mind that I've been using orange oil so I may need to do something to prepare the surface first.

- I like the matte finish so I want to keep the sheen down if possible
- I do not want to change the color of the wood

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

The easiest thing to do is to wax the top with beeswax. Mix pure beeswax with equal parts turpentine, then after it dissolves you'll have the ultimate furniture wax.


----------



## punkin611 (Sep 17, 2013)

*finishing walnut table*

First, are you sure it does not have a finish on it? If it does not, start by wiping it down two three times with mineral spirits. If I wanted a oil based finish I would get some REAL tung oil heat it to 120 -130 degrees and rub it in two three times wiping it down between coats. Let it dry for oh, 3 days and wax it and your done. Or you could go futher, puting on Minwax clear stain/sealer two coats wiping dry between application then wax. also you could thin gloss varnish with mineral spirits (50/50) wipe down one or two times (letting it dry between coats) wax when dry. you will have a flat tough surface to enjoy. You have a lot of options.


----------

